# Gigabyte AppCenter Tool



## Lovas45 (14. Juli 2015)

Moin,

in meinem Rechner ist ein Gigabyte GA-Z-97X Gaming 5 verbaut und läuft auch so eigentlich einwandfrei.
Nun.. Gigabyte stellt da so ein paar schöne Tools zum Download Bereit ( z.B fürs Automatische Overclocken und Temperaturen anschauen usw. )
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass wenn das AppCenter installiert ist, mein Systemstart sich so ungefähr um 3-4 Minuten verlängert ^^ . Liegt garantiert an dem Programm habe es schon getestet. Nun wollte ich fragen ob es vllt. noch jemanden gibt der dieses Problem oder Ähnliches hat.

Lg Lovas


----------



## goomStar (14. Juli 2015)

Hm... 3-4 Minuten... klingt schon mächtig.
Bei mir läuft das APP-Center auch, aber mein System ist quasi direkt nach PW-Eingabe benutzbar. Bei mir ist der SystemInformationViewer, @Bios, EZ-Tune, FastBoot und nochirgendwas im Center. Lange hatte ich nur SIV und das@Bios drin, aber kann bei mir keine Auffälligkeiten verzeichnen.


----------



## Lovas45 (14. Juli 2015)

Ja da war ich auch mächtig Angepis** ^^

Also um das Problem etwas genauer zu schildern. 
Nach dem "Windows Willkomens Bildschirm"kommt (also der blaue), wird es halt schwarz und so nach 3 min kommt kurz ne Eingabeaufforderung und ist dann Sofort wieder weg und das wars dann ^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Juli 2015)

Tu dir selber einen Gefallen und schmeiß diese Mainboard-Hersteller "Tuning"-Tools schnellst möglich runter. 
Fürs *Overclocking *geht man ins *BIOS/UEFI* und für *Temperatur-/Drehzahl-Überwachung* am besten *HWInfo64 *verwenden.


----------



## Lovas45 (15. Juli 2015)

Klar ist auch schon alles runter 

Aber hat dieses Problem mit Gigabyte Software sonst noch jemand ??


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Juli 2015)

Gugge da:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...r-tactic3d-alpha-knackser-bei-wiedergabe.html


----------

